# My sister's visit, the ultimate test for any dog!



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL. So sis visited me for the first time in over a year since she had a surgical conference in Telluride this week. I was a little concerned about how it would go with her and Lou but figured it was only two days and should be okay.

My sister is quite a character, she's always been a bit "off" and different like I am but in a different way. She is a Trauma Surgeon and quite renowned in her field so she really isn't just some crazy woman LOL. I will say she lives by the beat of her own drum though, maybe what makes her so great in her field. 

Anyway, so she visits this weekend. At first she is afraid of Lulu (she had her two kids and hubby with her) and was talking about how she looked like she wanted to "tear her jugular out". I said "you mean that intense stare look?" and she said "YES" and I said "like this?" and I called Lou's name and put my hand up and she stared at me intently, and she said "yes, that look like she is contemplating how to kill you!". I just laughed and said that it's just a look that GSD's have because they are so intelligent and they are constantly focused on what to do next or what you want them to do and how they are always in tune that way which is why they are so frequently used for service dogs and helping the police and search and rescue. She then said "ohhh, okay, that makes sense!". 

Okay, a day later, she is MUCH more comfortable with Lou, in fact she asked me if she could have her LOL, of course I said "NO!". So then, just for fun she tries to get Lou to jump up on her after I told her that I trained Lou to NEVER jump up on people. (now don't get mad at her, this is just how sis is, she has to challenge and test everyting because she always thinks she can "win"). 

So I was waching her try to get Lou to jump up on her. She did everything from calling her in a sweet voice and patting her chest to holding food up and Lou WOULD NOT JUMP UP AT ALL! She did a little "pony prance" thing with her front paws but that was it. Then she would look at me like "what should I do mom?" so I got up and took the sausage out of sis's hand and just gave it to her and told her how great she was and she was happy.

That night Lou was on my bed with sis and her 6 year old and curled up with sis when she called her and she layed on her and hugged her as did her daughter and she said "please can I have her?" and I said "certainly NOT!" and she said that she couldn't believe how well trained and behaved she was as well as how great she smelled and didn't shed (she's raw fed). 

Haha, sis spent 2,500 on a labradoodle (because they don't shed) who really is not very intelligent, very sweet dog, but, LOL well, they never spent as much time as money on this dog  

It's VERY difficult to impress my sister, especially when it comes to dogs and now she is in LOVE with Lulu like we are! What I thought was really cute is when Maya and I were sleeping on the couch bed and sis got up before us and Let Lou out of the crate (which I usually do) in the morning and I heard her say "good morning sweetie" and Lou just jumped past her and RAN to the couch bed and jumped up and licked my face awake  and sis just said "I wish Jeeter was like that, Jeeter just loves whoever is in front of him!" LOL


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

This is why GSD's are the best!!! Lulu sounds awesome!


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Good job Lulu! How proud you must be that she so thouroughly won over your sister. That sounds like a pretty impressive feat. I like how she politely declined to jump up on your sister, even though your sister encoraged her. Lulu is such a lady!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

WOW!! GOOD JOB LULU!! I love reading these threads it just gives me more ambition to work hard with my pup


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I haven't been on much, out of town , yah, I was and am SO proud of her and she still amazes me every day at what a wonderfully smart, loving and gentle dog she is. I was a little nervous about the comotion of 3 adults and 3 kids in our 1,200 sf condo and how she would react to it and she just did beautifully! Even My sister's daughter, Claire, who is afraid of big dogs was just laying on her and loving on her by the end of their visit. 

Teaching her not to jump up was probably the hardest challenge of all the things we trained her, but I trained all my friends and everyone who walked in the house to NOT pay attention to her at all and fold their arms and turn their back to her when she did that until she settled down and was back on the ground and then shower her with pets and kisses and that worked beautifully though it did take a few months! 

I never used "OFF" or any words like that, but I have a Pat "AHHH!" very sharp and loud with one hand up like "STOP" for just about everything she does I don't want her to do and it works wonderfully with her, so I used that when she used to try to jump up on me and everyone else used the "ignore" method and I have noticed it has been months since she tried to jump up on anyone but was pretty amazed when she wouldn't jump on sis even when enticed with sausage!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Good job lulu! what a sweet smart girl she is.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice job teaching Lou not to jump on people.
sounds like Lou converted your sis to the world of the
GSD's.

how was the skiing???


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

Yes, other dogs do seem to suffer in comparison to GSDs. I always try to say something positive about the dogs of family and friends when they lament that their dogs are not as intelligent, etc., etc. as my GSDs, and even do gentle put downs of my own dogs, after all my ultimate goal is for them to love their dogs as much as possible no matter the breed or mix.


----------

